# Modern Greek Fellowships, Harvard, Massachusetts, USA



## Elena (May 30, 2008)

Dear all, 

I am happy to announce that our Modern Greek Studies Program has been endowed by our University with the generous privilege of offering a Fellowship to at least one Ph.D candidate in Modern Greek Studies per year.

Tuition is as a rule guaranteed for all the years of graduate studies, the first two years being by far the most expensive ones. After the end of the second academic year the stipend covering living expenses is replaced by teaching.

The Fellowship, which covers tuitions as well as living expenses, will be awarded to applicants on the basis of academic merit. Ph.D students may be admitted primarily to the Departments of the Classics or of Comparative Literature, or to any other Department of the Graduate School of Arts and Sciences of Harvard University after arrangements with the Director of the Program.

For further information please contact our Administrator Mrs Teresa Wu ([email protected]) or myself. 

With best wishes, 
Panagiotis Roilos 

---------------------------------------------------------- 
Panagiotis Roilos 
Professor of Modern Greek Studies and of Comparative Literature Faculty 
Associate, The Weatherhead Center for International Affairs Director of the 
Modern Greek Studies Program Harvard University 
Department of the Classics 
Boylston Hall 2nd Floor 
Cambridge MA 02138 
Office tel.: (617) 495-7783 
e-mail: [email protected] 
Office fax: (617) 495-6720


----------

